# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Me cilet forumistë do deshët të ishit në Big Brother?

## Brari

Sejcili te shprehe me deshire se.. me cilet persona nga forumi do deshen te jene ne nje bigbradher si ata ne tv..

Le te jete lista me 10 persona.. meshkuj e femra..

zgidhni vete..

Te shohim se si jan punet nder ne..

Pas ca postimesh do jap dhe une 10 tshen qe do desha te isha..

----------


## [Perla]

> Mire qe ma the se do kisha vdekur injorant.
> 
> o Brari e lexon gocen? Shkruhet Big Brother, jo Big bradha. lol
> 
> Te lumte Perla qe na hape syte.



Me behet qefi ...

Sa per temen . Pa dushin banori i pare do ishte Apollyon ...... qe ti hape syte mire fare  ....

Pastaj brari , clauss , Jack Daniels per nje dore muhabet  :ngerdheshje:  , 2043 , Homza.

Femra 

Nyx, Walchiara, theodora*,^AngeL^, Nadule  :perqeshje:

----------


## ThE_DaRk_NiGhT

*Me Jack Daniels dhe AnGeL_DeVil te bashkohet treshja braziliane.Ne lagje i bejme lamsh te gjithe,po te ishim ne bigbrother do i benim ato te dilnin vete.Jemi me te keqinj se Alban Rexha*

----------


## DI_ANA

> Le te jete lista me 10 persona.. meshkuj e femra..
> 
> zgidhni vete..
> 
> Te shohim se si jan punet nder ne..


Brari ketu duhen miqte se po vume armiqte u vrame me njeri tjetrin,ska paqe! :buzeqeshje: 

Une po zgjedh 10 Femra per vete...

Arjeta3,Bejbi,Jesu,Palma,Deada,Walshiria,Alda,Ida1  ,Mariujana85,Elena..

----------


## Brari

thx per pjesmarrjen ne teme..

dianush.. vetem me femra do e mbushesh kafazin ti...?
thame qe do jene dhe meshkuj dhe femra.. 
po zgodhe 10 femra zgidh dhe nja ca meshkuj.. se ska lezet pastaj..
cdo beni ju pa meshkuj.. piq kafe bluj kafe e vu xhezvene e hajde hedhim fall ahere..
duhen ca meshkuj pra..

5 me 5 a 6 me 4 a 7 me 3 ska rendsi..sejcili ta mendoj vete..
dhe ki bigbradheri qe propozoj une..ska eleminime..  bashk hyet e bashk dilet..

un akoma nuk e kam projektuar 10 tshen time..

deri tani  kam ndermend.. nga burrat.. te kisha dydrinsin..gim docin.. mondshallsin .. e ndoj tjeter po sdi akoma cilin.. kurse nga femrat.. hm.. Korasonin kuptohet..  cupen pe korce e kisha marre ne kafaz.. tjeter..hm.. do mejtohem.. 

ti diane pranon me grupin tim?

----------


## Fittox

Kisha pas deshir te jeme me keta :

*Sam1r* (sepse kam shoke edhe ne jete te perditshme)

*BaBa* (sepse me duket shume qesharak e me te shkon koha me shpejte)

*Darius* (eshte shume i zgjuar do te na mesonte edhe neve gjate qendrimit aty)

*Llapi* (te na tregonte per PDK-ne aty)

*Brari* (Te zehej me Llapin non stop 24h)

*Di_ana, Perla, Bejbi, Ida1* (sepse aty brenda duhet te kete ndonje femer)

Tjeter kush, kush don le te vie vet ...  :shkelje syri:  


______

----------


## YaSmiN

Une do zgjidhja kete Perla,Aldo_West qe te zihesha gjithmone.Di_ana se eshte nje vajze e zgjuar,Rapsoul dhe Davius qe te benin ndonje pune shtepie edhe ne femrat te rrinim :P.

----------


## DI_ANA

> thx per pjesmarrjen ne teme..
> 
> dianush.. vetem me femra do e mbushesh kafazin ti...?
> 
> ti diane pranon me grupin tim?



E po tani me femra te pakten shofim dhe filxhan,merremi dhe me thashetheme forumi etj etj....lol

Brari pranoj qe çke me te ne grupin tend...As mos e ver ne dyshim i nderuar!

Respekte

----------


## MI CORAZON

1. Humdinger
2. benseven11
3. tiktak
4. Eagle
5. Brari
6. Cupka
7. Dita
8. Casta Diva
9. Heret a vone
10. ....dhe Dardajani me temen "si te ushqehemi " ... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

Un per te hyr atje do zgjidhja ...


Teken 
Diana
Corazonin 
lioness
Grifsha 


Brari
Tik tak
xhuxhu 
Mr tironci 
Recoba

----------


## drague

se mos na boni naj shqiponje ke gjoksi se ju mer sala bodygard masanej

----------


## Brari

mir mir zgedhjet..

thx korason..

me ardhjen ne grup te walkirias do benim dhe dy ekipe te mira volejbolli e do lunim pak..


fitim.. me llapin do kembenim me internet diskutime politike.. se ne big bradher du llogje e humor e hajgare e lojna..  jo politik..

do e kisha qejf kte ambjentin bigbradher ne ksamil.. nja 20 metra larg nga deti.. ose ne ndonjerin nga ishujt aty..
ca qejfi ee..
e marrim dhe lionesin.. se dhe not di keshtu qe do kishim dhe ca zhytsa nendet..me ne krye mua..
psh korasoni do hidhte ndonje qyp ne det e un me lionesen e walkirian e eaglen do e gjenim.. e do lajmeronim moikomim e xhemalin mato.. 
hajde bigbradher hajde..
e do jet bigbradher pa kamera gjithandej..
vetem ne guzhin do ket kamera.. qe me pa kush lan e gatun mire qe ti jepen fleta neri e lavdata.. lol..
pra kush ka qef te puthet le te puthet.. ne intimitet.. e integritet.. 
apo jo..
o po qy re.. sa i zgjuar na dolli..

----------


## Nyx

Icik si e veshtire zgjedhja megjithate ne 10 do kisha:

Apollyon
Force-Intruder
Hyj-Njeriun
Xhuxhun
Dioclezianon

Ndersa nga vajzat (una po dora vet nuk diskutohet :ngerdheshje: )
Walkun
Blue_Sky
ida1
Perla

----------


## ^AngeL^

Apollyon
Force-Intruder
Hyj-Njeriun
Xhuxhun
Dioclezianon
xfiles
ajzberg
Di ana
xhamia
Alona
theodora
perla
ali baba tepelene
Drague
drity
il padrino
eldonel
vampiri
baptist
Hozma
Zarathustra
Darwin
Albo
baba
MaDaBeR
alonsa
Walchiria.
augusta b
fisnik
dragut.
pri-ltn
jesterworld
angel star
offspring
Darius










e imagjinoj nje kafaz me keto anetar qe do te mbante world record.
une per vete as gjume nuk do flija,vec duke i pare. dmth perfundimisht do kisha vdekur nga te qeshurat.

----------


## drague

nuk e merr vesh ti tironse se ajo ka zgjedh ajken e forumit(perjashto mua )per te gjithe kam respekt.

----------


## DI_ANA

> Po ti pse sthua do beje kapanon ushtrie aty , do binim tollum tu u zi , tu u sha e tu u kap prej flokesh , pastaj lere rradhen per ne wc , do na binte njeher ne muaj , do na ishte ber morri me shku ushtar  me ne ...



Po me kruhet koka mu Wal qe tani.... :me dylbi: 
Qyqa ca grupi..... :rrotullo syte: 
Gjysmat i kam armiq ene me vrasin direkt sa te me shofin! :i terbuar: 


Ps....O Wal a rrime veç te dyja ne me mire...si thua?

----------


## land

xfiles
diocleziano
hyj njeriu
xhuxhumaku
drague


Augusta b
Anngel j
^Angel^
blue sky
maryp


ps.po te ishte e mundur dhe fysnykun student ta rrifja 5 her ne dit

----------


## drague

> xfiles
> diocleziano
> hyj njeriu
> xhuxhumaku
> drague
> 
> 
> Augusta b
> Anngel j
> ...


ate ja lejm xhaxhit me piston.listen time e ka bere ANGEL.

----------


## WALCHIRIA

> Po me kruhet koka mu Wal qe tani....
> Qyqa ca grupi.....
> Gjysmat i kam armiq ene me vrasin direkt sa te me shofin!
> 
> 
> Ps....O Wal a rrime veç te dyja ne me mire...si thua?



Diane mos ke zon morra ri dreq , do cik vajgur ha ha ha 
Omi mos e rruj se skan cte bejn  e shumta do te shajn ,me te prek ehe ka kamera hahaha te te rrafin ne enderr .

Dianke rrim me rrim po un skam problem un sherr du me ja shkul lesht ndonjerit ose ndonjeres lol
 Ps . e di vet ti kujt .... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## engjulli_peje^

> Un per te hyr atje do zgjidhja ...
> 
> 
> Teken 
> Diana
> Corazonin 
> lioness
> Grifsha 
> 
> ...


Per mua dheRecoben mos tju vjen mendja se sna le Pronari te Lem punen. :P

----------

